# Pew: 57 percent say 'America First'



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So that should translate to 57% voting Trump?

Pew: 57 percent say 'America First' | Washington Examiner


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Winner - Winner chicken dinner .


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I hope Hilary stays out of jail long enough to have the election ! Trump will demolish her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The phrase "America First" is deem politically incorrect buy the left elite, gives one an idea about how they feel about the United States, what is wrong with being proud and taking care of ourselves first, no other country is going to do it, l am all for America First, ( no offense).


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> The phrase "America First" is deem politically incorrect buy the left elite, gives one an idea about how they feel about the United States, what is wrong with being proud and taking care of ourselves first, no other country is going to do it, l am all for America First, ( no offense).


Never apologize for putting God, family and country first and foremost.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know yesterday trump had a 57% disapproval rating. See my post and picture.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I don't know yesterday trump had a 57% disapproval rating. See my post and picture.


By the end of the summer, Clinton and the Don will likely have about the same disapproval rating. Trump's decreases and Clinton's increases. How many polls have been accurate this year? I would not be surprised if Clinton's disapproval rating is actually higher than Trumps.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There was another one of these quoted this week darn if I can find the thing. It was 83% supported the position that equated to Trump. Hillary and her leftist would spin their position on it. Remember liberals won't tell you their real agenda.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Which would equate to 43% for America 2nd? 3rd? Last? 

The first rule for an emergency responder is to make sure the responder is in a safe and stable position. Ascertain the situation and respond accordingly.

If we're not first, how can we effectively help others or even ourselves if we are operating in a limited, below par capacity? The common sense is certainly failing in the mass of populations as a whole.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I suppose that translates into 43 percent that should leave. No big loss there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I suppose that translates into 43 percent that should leave. No big loss there.


How much better off would this country be with the 43% of leaches, low-lifes and socialists gone from the country?


----------

